# Animal Pak



## Delusional (Oct 2, 2007)

bought animal pak today instead of the gnc mega man sport vita paks. it says to take one pack thirty minutes after the meal prior to your workout with plenty of water. for competitions and intense training, take two packets daily. 

my question is: should i take two packets daily, or just one?
im questioning this because im 20, only 5"7 124lbs. im working on a push/pull/leg split and im definitely giving it everything ive got this month. plan to push myself as hard as i can and as far as possible. would i get better results taking 2 packs, or is that too much..too soon?

also if i take 2 packs. when's the best time to take them?
if i take 1. when's the best time?


----------



## VILBAUGH (Oct 2, 2007)

dude for sure one a day, your going to be pissing 90% of that stuff out anyway. If your eating 6-12 fruits and veggies a day, you just wasted your money....


----------



## Delusional (Oct 2, 2007)

VILBAUGH said:


> dude for sure one a day, your going to be pissing 90% of that stuff out anyway. If your eating 6-12 fruits and veggies a day, you just wasted your money....



3-5 servings of veggies and fruits a day usually.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 2, 2007)

hm. just realised. i plan to workout at like 4 in the morning most days. gona wake up at 3-3:30am, take n.o xplode. work out 30 minutes later, have cellmass post workout, then 20 minutes later truemass. by then i figure itll be around 5:30 and i leave for work at 6:00. how can i take animal pak if it says to take a pack 30 minutes after the meal prior to your workout? i dont really have any meals before my workout..any suggestions?


----------



## VILBAUGH (Oct 3, 2007)

dude, mass this and mass that, 
work hard and eat big, take whey and fish oil,


----------



## VILBAUGH (Oct 3, 2007)

dude.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2007)

I think one per day is plenty.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

Just buy a multi-vit at Costco it like 400 for 12 bucks animal pack to me is a waste of money.  You are paying for advertising


----------



## Delusional (Oct 3, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Just buy a multi-vit at Costco it like 400 for 12 bucks animal pack to me is a waste of money.  You are paying for advertising



costco? hm..not one of those around here.
so this 400 for 12$ multi vitamin is just like animal pak?


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

no just 1/100 of the cost of animal pack.  Food and work make you big, cut and so on.  Paying 1 dollar a day for a multi-vit to me is a waste of money but thats just me.  It wont make you bigger, stronger, better looking it will just make your urine a pretty shade of yellow

What are your goals?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 3, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> no just 1/100 of the cost of animal pack.  Food and work make you big, cut and so on.  Paying 1 dollar a day for a multi-vit to me is a waste of money but thats just me.  It wont make you bigger, stronger, better looking it will just make your urine a pretty shade of yellow



i see i see, so no real good benefits from animal pak then eh?


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

at least a years worth for 25 bucks use the money you save on food and protein

Amazon.com: Vitalert Energizing Multivitamin Tablets, 360-Count Bottles (Pack of 2): Grocery


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Just buy a multi-vit at Costco it like 400 for 12 bucks animal pack to me is a waste of money.  You are paying for advertising


That's a garbage vitamin though.  Look at the ingredients.  What you want in a vitamin is chelated nutrients or citrate or your body won't absorb over 80% of of what you are taking.  Most cheap vitamins are just that, cheap.  In turn, you are wasting your $12.00 because your body isn't absorbing them.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazon.com: Pampers Cruisers, Size 4, Economy Plus Pack, 140 Cruisers: Grocery


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's a garbage vitamin though.  Look at the ingredients.  What you want in a vitamin is chelated nutrients or citrate or your body won't absorb over 80% of of what you are taking.  Most cheap vitamins are just that, cheap.  In turn, you are wasting your $12.00 because your body isn't absorbing them.




I thought about changing to this one, and it's somewhat cheap, but I don't know...

NOW Foods - ADAM??? Superior Men's Multiple Vitamin - 60 Tabs


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

Minerals, Chelated

Go bears, if Lsu loses this week number 1 and 2 will be in the pack ten


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a very old article (over 10 years old).  If you look and pull something more recent, you will see that studies are stating chelated and or citrate are the better forms of vitamins and minerals for optimal absorption.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't find any

chelated multivitamin absorption studies - Google Search

most just say take them with food


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That is a very old article (over 10 years old).  If you look and pull something more recent, you will see that studies are stating chelated and or citrate are the better forms of vitamins and minerals for optimal absorption.




I know you probably don't want to read all of the info on the one I posted but it did say it was chelated, so I guess I'm good to go. I like their products. I've had pretty good luck with them.


----------



## Mista (Oct 3, 2007)

Delusional said:


> hm. just realised. i plan to workout at like 4 in the morning most days. gona wake up at 3-3:30am, take n.o xplode. work out 30 minutes later, have cellmass post workout, then 20 minutes later truemass. by then i figure itll be around 5:30 and i leave for work at 6:00. how can i take animal pak if it says to take a pack 30 minutes after the meal prior to your workout? *i dont really have any meals before my workout*..any suggestions?



WTF? How can you workout without eating? I think that is a HUGE mistake, for many reasons.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 4, 2007)

Mista said:


> WTF? How can you workout without eating? I think that is a HUGE mistake, for many reasons.



because i get up at 3am and am always in a rush to get things done and get ready for work. gota leave by 6am and i have my first meal at 5:30am


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

Delusional said:


> because i get up at 3am and am always in a rush to get things done and get ready for work. gota leave by 6am and i have my first meal at 5:30am




If I'm in a rush, which sometimes I am, I blend up some fruit into a protein shake real quick.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I can't find any
> 
> chelated multivitamin absorption studies - Google Search
> 
> most just say take them with food


Probably because it's chelated minerals, not multi's


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I know you probably don't want to read all of the info on the one I posted but it did say it was chelated, so I guess I'm good to go. I like their products. I've had pretty good luck with them.


2 good things that I see on there is that this vitamins contains methyl B12 and P-5-P for B6.  Those 2 are very important.  The worst thing I see is that it has calcium carbonate.  Carbonate is garbage and you really should use calcium citrate or chelated.  I wish it used methyl selenium too but it doesn't.

Over all it's a very good vitamin!


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Probably because it's chelated minerals, not multi's



no real studies there


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> 2 good things that I see on there is that this vitamins contains methyl B12 and P-5-P for B6.  Those 2 are very important.  The worst thing I see is that it has calcium carbonate.  Carbonate is garbage and you really should use calcium citrate or chelated.  I wish it used methyl selenium too but it doesn't.
> 
> Over all it's a very good vitamin!




Thanks. I usually rotate the vitamin I take and thought about taking that one. I have been taking GNC's multi men sport.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> no real studies there


I'll pull some later when I have time to research.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I usually rotate the vitamin I take and thought about taking that one. I have been taking GNC's multi men sport.


I'm not fond of vitamins in tablet form because your body can't break them down real well.  Capsule, powder or liquid is by far the best.  If I recall GNC's vits are tablets.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm not fond of vitamins in tablet form because your body can't break them down real well.  Capsule, powder or liquid is by far the best.  If I recall GNC's vits are tablets.



Yeah, they are tablets. They make a powder but it cost a fortune. The NOW vit a capsule I believe. GNC is pretty far away from me anyway so I want to start getting something from the local health food store, but they can order just about anything.


----------



## Twigz (Oct 4, 2007)

Jodi, Could you give us the name of a good multi vit/min that you would recomend???


Pretty please???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2007)

Nutrient 950 is my favorite but you have to take 6 caps a day.


----------



## Twigz (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, and six caps is not a problem for most of us here i beleive. I am always taking something at sometime it seems.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a difference between naturally sourced vitamins and manufactured vitamins, it is related to the isomeric form. 

If I remember correctly, naturally occurring isomers are mostly of the D-orientation, whereas man-made isomers are at least 50% of the  L-orientation.  

We just can't fully mimic nature. 

Man made is cheaper, but our bodies cannot recognise or utilise the L-isomer.

I would have to dig out a biochem textbook again for some of this information.

How agriculture has changed does mean that there are less vitamins and minerals in some food, and a good multi-vitamin/mineral is essential. 

There are a number of trace minerals that the majority of Americans are deficient in, again, early morning memory (could be wrong), one of these is selenium.

Vitamins and minerals are co-factors to enzymes in most metabolic pathways, training intensely will also require that you use more of these. 

Personally, I do think you get what you pay for with vitamins. 

Solgar and New Chapter are good manufacturer's of naturally sourced vitamins, there is a substantial difference in cost to those you find in other shops.


----------



## jedma (Mar 4, 2009)

Delusional said:


> bought animal pak today instead of the gnc mega man sport vita paks. it says to take one pack thirty minutes after the meal prior to your workout with plenty of water. for competitions and intense training, take two packets daily.
> 
> my question is: should i take two packets daily, or just one?
> im questioning this because im 20, only 5"7 124lbs. im working on a push/pull/leg split and im definitely giving it everything ive got this month. plan to push myself as hard as i can and as far as possible. would i get better results taking 2 packs, or is that too much..too soon?
> ...



i take one pak day as vitiam sup not so much for working out, i wrote ask when best time was told at breakfest all at once. but i eat small breakfest after cardio every morn so i take pak with lunch. if want energy before work out i trying nitro! notice differance with that


----------

